# Early Ice



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

There has been scattered reports of anglers catching lots of fish on the lake this past week. Rumor is that Nelson bay has produced some nice perch and a few scattered eyes. Some anglers are getting very brave fishing in the larger bays. Be Safe!!! Most ice is 3-5 inches.


----------

